# 7D Firmware Update



## OnlyCanon (Aug 11, 2012)

Has anyone else experienced problems with downloading the new firmware update for the EOS 7D. Downloaded ok on the first camera but locked up on the second camera. What do I do next? Does the camera have to be returned to Canon or is there a reset where I can try again?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 11, 2012)

If the camera is totally frozen, you can remove all the batteries, both the main battery and the button cell which, I believe is accessed thru a removal cover on the bottom left side. After 5 or 10 minutes, replace the batteries and see if it comes to life.
Even a momentary power glitch while the camera is updating can corrupt the firmware and freeze the camera.
Mine updated fine.


----------



## willis (Aug 12, 2012)

Same here, updated just fine via EOS Utility but sadly I'm currently using SanDisk Extreme cards so I can only take 22 RAW bursts. But that is more than enough for me. :


----------



## OnlyCanon (Aug 13, 2012)

Tried this with no success. Any other suggestions as it looks morer and more like it has to go back to Canon. Ashame as the camera worked find prior to me trying to upload the firmware. At least got it loaded on one of the camera's.
Thanks


----------



## beyhude (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a problem after updating firmware to 2.0.. when I start plug my camera to my laptop, I could download images via eos utility but if I click camera settings/remote shooting, I had an error "out of memory". what is the problem, do you have any idea?

thnks..


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2012)

The 2.0 update worked. But, now when I tried the the 2.03 update on my Mac (OS 10.7) the EOS Utility cried "out of memory". I tried to update the EOS Utility, and it refused as well. I am posting a separate enquiry about that.


----------



## tyrrelll (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry to jump in on the thread but did anyone manage to solve the Error - Out of memory problem?? I'm getting the same thing after the firmware update.


----------

